# Hi,new here and need advice.Thanx!



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

I was surfing the net and decide that u can help me guys.So i have in mind this 240sx that is parked in my job parking for about 18 months.Its a multilevel lot so the car havent been hit by the puertorican sun which is very good to keep in mind.It belong to a lady who moved to the states and the car havent been driven since.The exterior and interior are in perfect condition(but very dusty)and it seems to me that the car is recently painted(red).From the knowlledge i have so far about 240's the car is i think '92 model coupe SE,no lleather,no sunroof,has spoiler and radio.The only thing that i dont like is that is automatic tranny.Right now i have Celica GT std.2001 model,and i want to seell it and with the money i get to buy the 240sx.BTW the car has only 87k miles.Is it worhty or not.I have great plans in mind(body kit,exhaust system,engine mods,etc.).And if i buy it what needs to be done immediately to the car(havent been on for 18 months).I want to have a rear wheel drive car,so help me guys!Thanx in advance


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

...and how much should i offer her?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hell man, I would offer her 4000 straight up, or even 3500. The auto can be converted, or a good torque converter and shift kit, you could deal with it. It has a KA24DE, which is good, but a SR20DET swap would be great for it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

Do i need to open the engine to be checked or is there other parts that need to be fixed or replaced after purchase.Any advice thanx


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

test drive.... looks may be deceiving


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

If the car ran good to begin with it should be good when you start it up (maybe a little rough). Put fresh gas in the tank and it should be fine. I would give her 3000 grand straight up. What other cars they got in Puerto Rico?


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I would get that car definitly, but I wouldn't try to spend any more than $3500 at the most. As for your first upgrade, don't hesitate to get the SR20DET. If you ask some people here on the forum, they could probably tell you where to get an SR20DET for under $2000 excluding taxes...darn taxes.

I also want to undergo a 240sx project too. Just make your top priority is making sure everything you do is legal because you don't want to buy something expensive and than realize you can't use it due to the law.

One more word of advice, set a budget. A budget is ultra helpful. Keeps me in check when I spend a lot money.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

thanx for the help i'll keep u in touch but let me find that woman first


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

Update:I found her and she is asking for 3,500$ which i am not so happy with.I think she can go down more with the price.Atleast 2,500 because i'll have to pay for registration,license plate,liability insurance and emission inspection which will come up to 300$.Plus other miscelaneous expenses like towing service,changing all fluids and god knows what else.What do u think,I'll keep in touch.Thanx


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

Update:I'm still waiting for an answer from her and in meantime i was looking for other cars around(240SX).It's extremly difficult to find this car here.I dont know why.The only one i found was at a dealership:1993 240 sx (convertible),automatic,red,133k milles on it,poor condition,price-7000$ I dont know but this is a ripoff.It is too much for that car.What do u guys think?


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

the first car is pretty good. even 3500 isn't TOO much for it. it is kinda high, but i've seen a lot worse. the other car isn't worth shit. convertibles are heavy and the chassis is very flexible. while the sr20 swap is easy and popular its not necessarily the best. it would include a new tranny though. the ka24 has plenty of potential if you put a turbo on it, but most kits are for 95+ cars.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

There is a real clean cwest kit for the 91-93 models. I think this is a link to a picture i saved. Here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

WOW thats a realy nice kit,where did u found this site(picture).I like it.Do u know from where i can buy it from?Any info?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

I dunt know the exact name. If you check any distributors they shold be able to get it for you. Its the only kit that cwest makes for the 91-93 240sx i believe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

I can find the links for the kit if you really want it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Yes please,thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

Hey guys i guess i got lucky,i bought the car for 2800$.Thats the lowest she went.Now i have to give it a nice wash in and outside.Then I'"m gonna make pictures and post them here so u can see my new old car.And then be ready for my questions regarding mods,etc.And believe me they are a lot,but hey thats why we are here to help eachother,right!?Thanx in advance,talk to u soon


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

nice man...Ive been looking for a car for a couple of months. I found the car i wanted, for 3200 and i saw it early in the morning, like 8ish, and then i called him at 5pm to tel him i wanted to take it, and he sold it at like 3pm. I was soo pissed. I really wanted it. What year did you get ? Im checkin out the 91-93 style. Have fun w/ your new car, enjoy=D


----------

